# Thanks a lot Diesel, Moms gonna be cold!



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, 
With every toy hes ever wanted, why is it he only chews up my stocking caps, socks, and gloves? In the last week, its been 4 stocking caps, 2 pairs of gloves, and about 800 socks! Keith is at his boiling point I think... What can I do? He got in my coat pockets to get out my gloves!! I cant get him to stop chewing!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow I have never had one go in the coat pocket to get out gloves before.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Bailey likes to go in our pockets in the laundry room and take out kleenex. He can sniff them out a mile away. It is hilarious. We have the same problem with socks too. We just have to try our best to make sure they are not lying around, but he still manages to find them anyways...


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

That is my problem, out of nowhere he finds them. I usually put them on top of the dryer...he OBVIOUSLY knows that.... He has every stocking cap I own


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama loves to steal any napkins, toilet paper or paper towels. I think if you had a drawer maybe you could put them in or a bag with a zipper. The socks maybe a laundry basket with a top like a trash can might help.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Coats go in a closed closet here, and laundry basket with a lid they have left that alone.

D is certainly giving you a run for your money.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah, hes def. giving me a work out!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Your 2nd puppy will be easier  I know my 2nd puppy is going to be a WILD CHILD because Daisy has been just too gosh darn easy !! 

Keith needed new socks anyway ... make sure you put plenty under the tree this year !! 

:wave:


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

lol Jo thanks for the advice


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

GR's really do some strange things. I've never heard any other breed doing this kind of stuff. 

My Bo seems to always find my son's toy Panda bear. I got that bear for him in Beijing and drug it all over China, so it is really a special toy for him. Bo just seems to find it now matter how my son hides it.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

My doggies all love to steal slippers zmd shoes. You have to learn to put them were the dogs can't get to them.


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Mines a shoe and sock stealer! And shell destroy those leather gloves for yard work, cept were fresh outta those.


----------

